# Equipo Panasonic SA-AK240 "F61"



## JUANSOLOPARKOUR (May 6, 2013)

hola a todos los que pasa es que a mi equipo de sonido le aparecen en el display el codigo F61... ahora quite el integrado de salida y ahora si me arranca normal le cambie el integrado y ahora me dice hello y cuando por ejemplo arranca al radio me aparce de nuevo el codigo que pasaria.... ahora almenos me da la bienvenida he progresado en algo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

revisa la parte de la protección del equipo,seguro que en la terminal del micro tiene un divisor de tensión compuesto por dos resistencias y una esta desvalorizada,o bien hay algo malo en el circuito de protección,un condensador fuera de valor probablemente,(eso te das cuenta cuando le subís el volumen se apaga)


----------



## el arcangel (May 6, 2013)

JUANSOLOPARKOUR  fijate en el conector CN5103 debes tener 12v , 3v y 15v no te lleves lo que dice la placa porque  hay un error de fabrica por eso te dejo los voltajes que si seguis el diagrama vas aconstatarlo. medi el diodo zener de 27 voltios D5102  que si esta en corto te jode  el transistor Q5110 (C1740) y la resistencia R5114 de 1.8 ohmios.
Saludos y Suerte !!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 25, 2014)

Hola vengo a revivir al tema para no hacer uno nuevo... tengo un equipo con el mismo problema. Cambie esos 3 componentes y ahora enciende, pero tengo 1,4V de continua en las salidas... que puede ser?


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 25, 2014)

fernandoae dijo:


> Hola vengo a revivir al tema para no hacer uno nuevo... tengo un equipo con el mismo problema. Cambie esos 3 componentes y ahora enciende, pero tengo 1,4V de continua en las salidas... que puede ser?


 
@fernandoae, en ambas salidas le da 1,4V o solo en el canal R?? Posiblemente alguna R que entra o sale de la doble bobina tanto del pin 1 y 3 o pin 2 y 4 de la bobina este abierta son resistencias pequeñas unas de 10Ω las otras de 22Ω, al igual hay que checar los condensadores SMD de la salida del IC, este amplificador es un cuento y siempre presenta la misma falla


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 27, 2014)

Calculo que en una sola porque le puse unos parlantes pequeños de 4ohms y me quemo uno (no importa porque son de 3 watts y tengo muchos jeje). No he tenido mucho tiempo para revisarlo completo pero como en el taller a veces no tengo wifi (del vecino, pero no cuenten nada) prefiero tener varias alternativas para ir probando.
Cuando haga mas pruebas comento como me fué, ah y otra cosa, se justifica repararlo? porque segun lei lo del zener y eso son fallas muy comunes en este modelo... cuanto tiempo va a durar el arreglo?


----------

